# Oh look fursuiters from the 70's



## Nanakisan (May 11, 2010)

you know seriously I think we have these guys to blame for mostly Barney and other icons of television that wore a animal costume. granted even if it was before my time as a child i loved them to death!! why can't kids shows be more like this? Sad they were canceled after 2 years or so

[yt]ZL2WeRHqqXo[/yt]


----------



## Misterraptor (May 12, 2010)

OMFG I LOVE THE BANANASPLITS


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

That's the Banana Splits :3


----------



## WolfyLion (May 12, 2010)

I forgot about the banana splits >.>


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Is this anything like the electric company?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

After seeing that show only twice their theme song is still burned into my brain


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 15, 2010)

I loved that show so much. <3


----------



## TashkentFox (May 15, 2010)

Burn them!


----------



## Tally (May 15, 2010)

And the evolution of fursuiters keeps going...


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

lmao I completely forgot about them!


----------

